# Retro 11-speed crank?



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I see a C-record crank and current standard 11s have the same stated BCD. Is it really the same? Meaning would it be possible to put new 11s rings on those truly classic C-Record crank arms and have it shift properly?

I'm in the process of gathering parts for a classic Mercks build and was going to use an Athena alloy group, but I sure do love the look of the old cranks from that era.

Any issues with FD max/min movement or the spacing between chain rings or the spacing of a square taper BB?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

My instincts tell me there's more to it than just a nominal BCD. Shimming would need to be different. Not sure if the hidden hole is on the 135 BCD circle on the new rings. The bolt holes would be wrong.

My first guess that you could run an 11-speed chain just fine on the old chainrings. I will do some checking on my bikes.

As for the FD, the chainline itself is fine, no change. IMO a 10-spd FD might be easier to set up. Certainly they work fine on an 11-spd drivetrain.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks so much for checking. Good idea on 10s FD. Guess I'll know more when I have it in hand.

I was hoping since the crank was the actual c-record and not just one from that era that bolt behind arm might actually line up/work. I don't have the bike/crank yet waiting for it to ship to me. I am really fired up to have an old, vintage bike again. And hoping to keep the retro vibe but with some modern flair. I'm just not an over the top, hard core "old guy" just yet. Want clipless pedals that I can use the same shoes/cleats as my current bikes as well as swapping wheels.

I had a complete c-record bike back in the 90s. Never should have sold it. Hoping I can make this crank work. If not good wall art.


----------



## drdr (May 2, 2014)

Hi rplace13. I'm new - been lurking a while - but liking to think myself an over the top, hard core "old guy" I'll jump in. I've recently done something like what you describe and it works well. 

Originally, I put an 11 speed Chorus group (with 50/34 crankset) on a new De Rosa frame. Shifted beatifully, but soon decided I didn't want compact. So, put on a (used) 53/39 Fulcrum RS crankset - 10 speed. Still shifted beautifully.

A few months later, I picked up a Chinese carbon frame cheaply, and decided to try a cheap build with bits I had lying around. It's ended up with new Chorus levers, new Athena FD & RD (all 11 speed) and old 9 speed Record cranks fitted with 10 speed EPS rings. Shifts beautifully! Just as good as the De Rosa Chorus setup.

I have spare 11 and 10 speed rings. The 11 outer is about 0.3 mm thinner but I think the inner is 0.1 or 0.15mm thicker(!) (Note: these are the earlier 11 speed rings which use conventional 2 piece chainring bolts rather than the later threaded inner ring.) I believe (but cant confirm right now) that the crank thickness itself is identical. 

I did have an occasional outer to inner shift problem due to a slightly warped inner, fixed by straightening it. Should be absolutely no problem with 11 speed rings (or even just 11 speed outer) on older cranks. (Except the colour?)


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I can throw an 11-spd chain onto my C Record bike just to see if everything works, but I think it will. The inner width of the chains hasn't changed nearly as much as the outer width.

Here's my C Record bike (I like to show off sometimes)








[/url]Merckx TT by bikerjulio, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

drdr, that all sounds very promising. Thanks for the detailed reply. I did notice a Chorus 9/10 speed crank on ebay with 10s rings. Since I am running 11s on 2008 10s cranks I figured that would be a possibility. However, if I could make the old 7s C-Record work that would be my preference. Dig that seatpost from that era too. Such a good looking group.

bikerjulio, nice ride. Nothing better than a Merkx/Campy combo. I LOVE the deltas. I never could quite swallow the price. I had Chorus and Cobalto brakes on my C-Record bikes back in the day. Wheels are perfect on that bike too. Really nice. Looks like you jumped in a time machine and brought it back.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

If you want a retro look, Velomine has NOS Athena 11 Alloy UT cranksets. I've got one on my 97 GT and it has a really nice look.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

bigbill said:


> If you want a retro look, Velomine has NOS Athena 11 Alloy UT cranksets. I've got one on my 97 GT and it has a really nice look.


If that the crank you want then it's a good deal.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Agree the Athena alloy is a good place to start for retro build, but the UT crank hardly has the same appeal to me as a c-record if I could make it work.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Update:

My Centaur 39/53 rings bolted right on. Very light tapping removed the backwards chain ring nut from the C-Record ring. The 10s 53 ring does not have the right "hole" on the backside, but the c-record nut still snugs up against things. It does stick out just a bit so had to adjust the FD accordingly.

Shifts like a dream with 10s Record ergo Ultra-Shift levers. Since the Centaur rings were silver it looks great. Retro look with newer shifting. I'll get some pix this weekend.


----------

